# Vaccinations - regular vet vs. Petco vaccination clinic?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I'm considering getting my next set of vaccines for my dog at one of the vaccination days at Petco. This is mostly to save a bit of money. He's seen the vet recently, so we don't really need to see the vet again just for vaccines.

I'm wondering if there's anything I'm not considering. Maybe there are downsides to going to Petco that I don't know about?

Thanks!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The two biggest downsides to vaccine clinics IMO are 1. Usually no exam (but if your pet has already had an exam recently this is moot for you) and 2. Little to no support in case of any reaction, in which case you'll end up at a veterinarian anyway. 

Crowd/ line/ animal management varies a great deal as well. Some of them run very smoothly and some of them are just a disaster. But that's something you don't know until you get there.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Although I wouldn't go to a "clinic" for a new puppy or a dog I have never had vaccinated before (reasoning being what was stated in above post).. I have taken my previously vaccinated dogs (who are not due for an exam) to clinics before with no issues... My parents almost always used the clinics for my childhood animals... All lived relatively healthy lives... ranging from 11yrs-16yrs


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I go to the clinics unless my dogs need to go to the vet for some reason. Or I just do them myself.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Clinics are the best! The pet store down the block will do them and it is considerably less than our vet. It just makes sense. If you need a rabies shot update, why pay $35 when you could pay $12? Obviously, you should go to your regular vet for check-ups or if you suspect an illness coming upon your dog. 

I know how to vaccinate animals but it doesn't count generally. The only thing that would be unhelpful about vaccinating yourself is you can't "prove" your dog was vaccinated. A vet needs to administer them for it to count for classes, members-only dog parks, and other regulated dog-dog activities. At least in my area. You can buy vaccines and have your vet administer them for less if they allow that.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup like the clinics, having some issues around my unneutered adolescent male dog (waiting til at least 18 months for the neuter) having some male dog aggression-- so waiting in line may not be a great option for me this year.... that and the fact that sometimes I notice if one dog starts screaming its head off after its shots, it kinda sets off the whole line....


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

You could call ahead and ask to come in first or last? That way you can avoid the line.

We had a lot of untrained, scared pitties at our last one. Mostly potty accidents on the floor but there were some growls going around...


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> You could call ahead and ask to come in first or last? That way you can avoid the line.
> 
> We had a lot of untrained, scared pitties at our last one. Mostly potty accidents on the floor but there were some growls going around...


I usually go to VIP pet mobile clinics (they have the records for all 3 of our dogs and 1 cat) and the one here in our new location isnt that user friendly although I do think they might come and give the shots in our car (there is usually parking right in front of the store-- its not a Petco)....But thanks that is a good idea...


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

It's most important to make sure you are not paying for unnecessary vaccines, which can put your dog at risk. You can read a summary of the AAHA 2011 vaccine guidelines here: http://healthypets.mercola.com/site.../10/27/new-canine-vaccination-guidelines.aspx


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> You could call ahead and ask to come in first or last? That way you can avoid the line.
> 
> We had a lot of untrained, scared pitties at our last one. Mostly potty accidents on the floor but there were some growls going around...


HEads UP! went to mobile clinic today it was GREAT! They went out to my car (we got parking right in front of the store, and there was almost noone there it was a slow day) and gave my adolescent intact male Berner his DHAPP! YEAH! AM SO psyched he can tolerate getting his shots at mobile clinic ($19 vs $75 plus a reg vet)-- well he did get an entire hot dog as a distraction-- wow what a relief!! His rabies shot is due next month and then I will got to a 3 year rotation for his DHPP!! I LOVE mobile Clinic!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy you had a good experience.. will only add the drop in clinic VS vet is this.. If you have an excellent vet I personally would support them by supporting their business even if they were a bit more expensive. Excellent vets are hard to find and defiantly want them in practice for the life of my animals.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Happy you had a good experience.. will only add the drop in clinic VS vet is this.. If you have an excellent vet I personally would support them by supporting their business even if they were a bit more expensive. Excellent vets are hard to find and defiantly want them in practice for the life of my animals.


 Dont worry I have a dog in Hospice and the 2 kittens we adopted were really sick *we spent $700 on the well - kitten package....My Boxer with 2 TLPOs cost well into $10,000. Not to mention the missing Rimadyl OD(we treated both dogs since we couldnt figure out who had eaten the whole bottle).... The 17 year old cat that went thru eye surgery and terminal cancer care..... Our vets are WELL COMPENSATED>.....


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad you had a good experience. Vaccine clinics can be great - we have them here for Rabies only. 

Personally, I just go to my veterinarian. I'm also the person who believes in annual physical exams and wellness testing which is why I chose my vet over a vaccine clinic. I don't care about cost - I care about my animal. Vaccine clinics generally don't do exams. I make two visits to my veterinarian each year. The first while the ground is frozen for an exam and vaccines (DAP/Rabies every 3 years and Bordetella annually) and then again in the spring for heartworm and tick born disease testing, full bloodwork, fecals and picking up heartworm medication. I choose two visits because the veterinary clinic I use offers "promotons" on the wellness testing each spring which makes it a little cheaper.

Veterinarians IMO aren't just for when you've noticed your dog is sick. You can catch things a lot easier with annual exams and routine testing (ie bloodwork)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

WestieLove said:


> Veterinarians IMO aren't just for when you've noticed your dog is sick. You can catch things a lot easier with annual exams and routine testing (ie bloodwork)


I do wellness testing - fecal, bloodwork, exam, regularly. Basic wellness exam, yes. Fecal yes. Bloodwork? Once for a baseline and fairly regularly as seniors. I'm even doing hip x-rays on my young mutts (Well, hips on one, knees on the other, because of size and likelyhood of problems), because hey - I want to know if I should be saving for a major surgeries and treating them differently in the interm.

But if I tried to get a full blood work up every year, much less tested a dog who was on preventative for heartworm and tick-borne diseases every year, for a dog with no issues and that was not a senior, I would be laughed out of his clinic and asked if I had more money than sense. Almost verbatim.

I'm okay with that.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I do wellness testing - fecal, bloodwork, exam, regularly. Basic wellness exam, yes. Fecal yes. Bloodwork? Once for a baseline and fairly regularly as seniors. I'm even doing hip x-rays on my young mutts (Well, hips on one, knees on the other, because of size and likelyhood of problems), because hey - I want to know if I should be saving for a major surgeries and treating them differently in the interm.
> 
> But if I tried to get a full blood work up every year, much less tested a dog who was on preventative for heartworm and tick-borne diseases every year, for a dog with no issues and that was not a senior, I would be laughed out of his clinic and asked if I had more money than sense. Almost verbatim.
> 
> I'm okay with that.


If that's your vets protocol then great. This is the protocol established by myself and the wonderful veterinarians I chose to see each year. 

There are pros and cons to vaccine clinics, these are usually offered in spring or summer months. For some dogs vaccinating during this time is not ideal (allergy dogs) because of the already vulnerable. I have Westies so I won't vaccinate unless the ground is frozen. Vaccine clinics do not do an exam. Control of animals is going to be variable. 

HW is less of a concern for me, it's the tick born diseases that are of an issue because I'm in a very tick heavy location so testing annually with a snap test is protocol in a lot of clinics. No topical prevention is 100% (Revolution the tick still has to attach and can transmit disease. Advantix will not repel 100% of ticks and cannot be used on all dogs as reactions can occur, like my pup for example. Frontline is not available in my country.) 
I do annual blood panels on my 6 year old, as of last year. I will be doing a blood panel on my 1 year old this spring and every other year after until she hits 6 years unless she becomes ill. I even switch to a die (of the same protein source) that is lower in phosphorus around the 6 year mark. 

There should be no reason you should get "laughed" our of your clinic for preventative health care.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I like my vet. I trust my vet. 

I don't even VACCINATE every year. I don't use clinics when I do - I give them myself, with my vet's support and appreciation - and then I titer annually, or every two years or so. I guess that sort of counts as bloodwork. I do a lot of fecals, because they eat mice. 

But seriously, there are plenty of reasons for him to laugh at me doing a full blood panel every year for a young healthy dog, once baseline has been established. Like how much variation there is, and how most results, in the total absence of symptoms, are not particularly useful and don't indicate treatment or anything more than further monitoring ANYWAY. Blood panels aren't preventative health care to me, or my vet. They're diagnostic. Diagnostics on a young health dog without any indication of necessity is something he considers silly. I agree with him, and he agrees with me on routine spay/neuter, especially pediatric, vaccination schedules, and raw feeding. That's why we work well together and have a good relationship.

*Shrugs* To each their own. Finding a vet that you mesh with is the most important thing.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

To each their own. You trust your vet and I trust mine. 

I see a lot of things come in though our clinic door here in emerg that could be caught by preventative health care. I have also caught problems in my 6 year old Westie that now being further diagnosed through preventative health care. I disagree with a couple statements there - that is your belief and you will do what you choose as a pet owner, just as I choose to go the route I do. 

Self-vaccinations here is not available, vaccines can only be purchased and administered by licensed veterinarians and no vet in their right mind will put their license on the line to sell a pet owner vaccines for self vaccination. Rabies is required by law here.Titer testing is very expensive here so I'd rather vaccinate based on my dogs risks being at work with me. Vaccine protocol is going to vary based on an individual basis.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

The vet has his use. 

I know for a lot of people in my area, the mobile vet clinic is probably the only vet they will see. My city is considered one of the wealthiest in the state but we butt up against cities that are much, much poorer. People there own multiple dogs that they wouldn't be able to afford to vaccinate if it weren't for the mobile vet. I'm not an advocate for owning animals you can't afford but people do it. And I would like to see their animal's vaccinated for both their own good and for the good of other dogs.

Our vet is great but we don't want to shell out all that money every single year. Pepper will still go in for a wellness exam, yearly, and obviously if we think there is a problem, he will be out to vet or E-vet immediately. We do not and have not run blood work on Pepper ever. I don't think we've ever x-rayed his hips either. There hasn't really been a reason to. He has been remarkably healthy up to this point. *knock on wood* We just do the basic stuff. Are we being bad dog owners by not doing everything possible to catch things as early as possible?


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

WestieLove said:


> Personally, I just go to my veterinarian. I'm also the person who believes in annual physical exams and wellness testing which is why I chose my vet over a vaccine clinic. I don't care about cost - I care about my animal. Vaccine clinics generally don't do exams. I make two visits to my veterinarian each year. The first while the ground is frozen for an exam and vaccines (DAP/Rabies every 3 years and Bordetella annually) and then again in the spring for heartworm and tick born disease testing, full bloodwork, fecals and picking up heartworm medication. I choose two visits because the veterinary clinic I use offers "promotons" on the wellness testing each spring which makes it a little cheaper.
> 
> Veterinarians IMO aren't just for when you've noticed your dog is sick. You can catch things a lot easier with annual exams and routine testing (ie bloodwork)


Just two points, if I may.

Regarding routine "bloodwork" as part of yearly exam: Assume when you say "full bloodwork" you mean CBC (Complete Blood Count) plus Biochem. This is probably over-doing it for most healthy adult dogs. Pups often get this - or part of it - with their puppy wellness exams. Seniors - depending on their health history - may need this on a routine basis. Certain breeds may need some of this as well. But for most other healthy dogs, the typical wellness exam plus a SNAP test is fine. 

If something untoward is detected in the wellness exam or if the SNAP is positive, then a CBC and/or Biochem panels are warranted. Otherwise, they can be skipped. Of course, if you *want* to do them as part of your yearly exam, that's up to you. I just wanted to say this so people wouldn't panic if their vet doesn't do a routine CBC or CBC plus Biochem.

Non-core vaccines (bordetella, influenza, parainfluenza. leptospirosis, etc): These depend on local conditions (i.e., the prevalence of the disease) AND the lifestyle of the dog. Sometimes the breed is a factor, too. Give your vet a good description of your activities, regular routines, etc. so he can make a lifestyle recommendation.

Otherwise, I agree with what you said.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't see a problem with clinics. But, I go to my Vet for all medical care ... wish she could check me too 

I do the 3-year Vaccines, bloodwork about every 2 years, and heartworm test every year (heartworms/mosquitos are a year 'round problem ... even during Christmas!). So, Shep gets an annual exam, sometimes a 6 mos examine, if his ears are bad....


----------



## 1mustluvdogs (May 8, 2012)

Petco clinics are a great way to save money. They are done by vets who usually have their own practices. Come a half hour early or close to the end for faster service and less standing in line. there is mo one to call for this. You just have to chance it. No they don't do check ups or emergency reactions, but I've never had a dog who reacted to vaccines poorly. They will give you whatever you need or want. You don't have to get any more than you want as far as which vaccines. The Heartworm test & pills were half of what my vet was charging-- yahoo!!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Just because your dog has never had an adverse reaction doesn't mean it can't happen in the future. I was with a friend when her eight year old Maltese, who had received several vaccines over the years, went into anaphylactic shock. Had we not spent several minutes chatting with the vet tech before leaving, she would have crashed at home and I'm not sure we could have made it back to the vet in time to save her. It was horrifying! Are you sure these Banfield vets won't administer aid to a dog who has an adverse reaction to the vaccine? If not, I would not recommend that anybody take their dog there. That's just plain wrong.


----------



## 1mustluvdogs (May 8, 2012)

Thanks lulusmom - Yes I realize any dog can have a reaction. Many people do go home before it happens and it is terrifying I'm sure. Banfield would help the dog - but that is Petsmart. Banfield is their in store full service vet. 
Petco is the one who has clinics. Any good pet parent needs to know where the closest emergency vet is located because things can happen anywhere, anytime, from anyone.
I'm glad your friends pup was Ok!


----------



## CallysDad (Apr 25, 2015)

The clinics at Petco and other stores was owned and operated by a separate entity called Luv My Pet. I had a great experience with them a few years ago so I returned this year. Well, guess what? Another merger. Petco bought Luv My Pet. As is so typical with American corporations they went on the cheap and ruined a good product in favor of investor profits and CEO pay. With Luv My Pet you saw a veterinarian. With Vetco, what they are calling it now, I wasn't sure I was seeing a qualified vet tech. She couldn't draw blood, stood there with a stethoscope listening to one spot for several minutes trying to act like she knew what she was doing. They didn't even give all the vaccines my dog needed which I didn't realize until later when I tried to board at a kennel. With Luv My Pet they processed a long line of people and pets quickly. With Vetco the line crawled at a snails pace. Do yourself a favor, and don't use Petco anymore, it is not the same product as before. And the prices are not the bargain that they were with Luv My Pet.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

WestieLove said:


> I don't care about cost - I care about my animal.


good for you, glad you're rolling in enough dough to make elitist statements like this. some of us can't afford to do a ton of tests every year. maybe we also don't care about the money, but we do care about having a roof over our heads and a full pantry.


----------

